# Goat didn't have bloat, but abdomen is full of water & he's not well.



## chicks & ducks (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi all,
I posted earlier this week about possible bloat in a fainter we sold. He doesn't have bloat now, We drove to see him yesterday and his belly is squishy on both sides. He's still lethargic and nothing like he was when he left here(he was my favorite little guy and I almost kept him but I knew he was going to a good place with kids who'd love him). 
Anyway on paper he looks ok-
no fever, 
eating, 
pooping, peeing, 
pink eyelids,
no signs of injury,
not really isolating from his sister
no cries of pain
does get up and move, and will come over for treats but doesn't eat much
belly swelling even went down but he looks like he has a belly full of food. When I felt it just to make sure it wasn't tight it felt full of liquid. I was so relieved that it wasn't bloat that I didn't think much of the fluid at the time, but now I'm concerned again.
Also there is a clear change in his horn development, color and texture is smoother and pink*(not rough and white like it was). 

It has also been very hot and humid here. His sister shows no signs of illness what so ever.  They had access to good grain(medicated for coccidiosis) good hay, mineral and water. BUT...
They have eaten the leaves completely off of a little oak tree in their pen.  New owner and I both read at first that oak is ok, but now I'm reading that young oak trees in spring have too many tannins. Little boy goat has been eating them for about 2 weeks I'd say.  
I have the feeling, if it is oak poisoning, the damage is done    I can't seem to find an sort of remedy apart from 'lots of water to drink' and most articles are about cows, not goats. They tell me he is peeing, so I don't think it's stones. He is banded and the band is now starting to come away. I put antibac ointment on it while I was there. He's a big boy, born April 1st, banded at week 11 once I could feel both testicles to make sure they were down.

New owner has removed grain, and is moving the tree. Now Olly (that's little goat's name) has good hay, free choice baking soda, water and water with molasses in it to choose from. He's in a shaded area, has room to run but it's warm. They even put a fan on him! 
Of course it's Saturday AND 4th of July so no vet I normally use will answer. I can leave a message at 1 vet and she will call me back in the next 48 hours, but I thought maybe someone here would know something we could do to him or give him in the meantime?


I'll attach a couple pics to tug at your heart strings. The first is him and his sister on Easter Sunday, they are best buds and always together.
The 2nd is the one the owner sent me showing his belly had gone down, but was still big(it was after this that I was able to go and feel for myself.)


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 4, 2020)

That's a new one. I haven't a clue... I could guess at maybe a few things but I honestly don't know a cause to that and u wouldn't think the oak tree has anything to do with it personally mine eat oak like it's going out of style and we haven't had any issues. But I don't have that much experience only three years that i have had goats. @B&B Happy goats @rachels.haven


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 4, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> That's a new one. I haven't a clue... I could guess at maybe a few things but I honestly don't know a cause to that and u wouldn't think the oak tree has anything to do with it personally mine eat oak like it's going out of style and we haven't had any issues. But I don't have that much experience only three years that i have had goats. @B&B Happy goats @rachels.haven


I don't  know either...does he have minerals available ?  I would keep him on hay, plain water and minerals with access to baking soda...and add some probiotics  to the water if he isn't  chewing his cud.....hope he clears up on his own soon ..


----------



## chicks & ducks (Jul 4, 2020)

yep he has salt block and mineral block with copper and selenium. I'm glad it's not just me that is stumped.


----------

